# Florida Daycare Worker Loses Job After Writing In Marker On Baby’s Belly



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 29, 2020)

SANIBEL, Fla. (Gray News) – A daycare worker is out of a job after writing on a child’s stomach with a black marker, WBBH reported.

The message on the boy’s belly said, “Mom, I’m out of diapers pls read my report.”

Single mom Heather Chisum posted about the incident on Facebook, saying she had apparently missed a daily report in her son Milo’s lunch box that said he needed more diapers.

“Now keep in mind, I see several teachers at drop off and several at pick up. If I failed to see that he needs diapers, a simple, ‘Hey Heather, your son needs diapers maybe you missed the report’ would have done the trick,” Chisum posted.


“But instead, I change his diaper this afternoon and see this written on my son with marker.”


Worst of all, the writing appeared to be in permanent marker.

“I’ve scrubbed it with several baby wipes and it’s not coming off,” mom said.


The Facebook post has been shared more than 25,000 times.


Children's Education Center of the Islands told WBBH that a daycare provider was the person who wrote on Milo and has since been put on permanent leave.

Chisum said this wasn’t the first time one of her children was written on. It happened several months ago but wasn’t reported.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank God babies are resilient. This one seems like he is as happy as he wants to be, inspite of the person who used poor judgment to write on that baby in permanent marker.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 29, 2020)

If her other child was written on at this same daycare then I’m side eyeing mom for keeping her kids there.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 29, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> If her other child was written on at this same daycare then I’m side eyeing mom for keeping her kids there.


Me too. You mean to tell me this has happened twice??

I understand she’s a single mom and it’s hard to find a new daycare center on short notice but the fact that they are writing on kids is disturbing,


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 29, 2020)

unbelievable that anyone would think of doing this

the teacher was wrong but Heather sounds like a repeat offender


----------



## Laela (Jan 29, 2020)

That's some form of child abuse..mom needs to be more careful not to implicate herself on social media..
That place needs to be investigated


----------



## KimPossibli (Jan 29, 2020)

this is a yikes for everyone,...


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 29, 2020)

Even if she is a repeat offender, that absolutely does not warrant writing on her child and to top it off, using a permanent marker.

The first time, she was probably stunned and felt bad about not providing something so she semi let it go. I doubt that it didn't bother her though.  The second time she was rightly furious, but still needed confirmation from others that this was indeed uncalled for.  She sounds like a single mom without a lot of support with the children. I cannot judge this mom for this type of slip up considering how demanding it is to be a single mom.

The worker that did that most definitely needs to be fired.  That is not how you handle cases where a mom is occasionally forgetful or even forgetful on the daily. There are so many other ways they could have helped this mom to remember.

Writing on her kid? No. No. and NO.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 29, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> If her other child was written on at this same daycare then I’m side eyeing mom for keeping her kids there.



Yep. 

All kinds of L's to go around. Ain't no way I'd keep my baby someplace that had written on my child in permanent marker. smh.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 29, 2020)

I know that with the increased use of technology, i.e. cellphones, we are losing the ability to communicate face to face. But come on.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 29, 2020)

LivingInPeace said:


> I know that with the increased use of technology, i.e. cellphones, we are losing the ability to communicate face to face. But come on.




That is actually a great idea! Daycares should use something like the Remind app that schools use. People do tend to check texts.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Jan 30, 2020)

I barely read the reports. The providers are quick to give me verbal reports on my sons. I get calls in the middle of the day for anything out of the norm.

ETA: that is an awesome idea about an app. I hope we have developers on here who can take advantage.


----------



## guudhair (Jan 30, 2020)

So pinning a “need more diapers” note on his shirt or putting a sticky on top of his bag never crossed that worker’s mind.  It’s good they fired him/her.

I’m certain there are other daily items that babies run out of while in their care.  Daycares need to have an inventory of those common items for purchase and bill or deduct the parent’s account.  

OAN: Some people are allergic to certain ingredients in those markers.  The daycare should be happy that baby wasn’t one of them.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 30, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> That is actually a great idea! Daycares should use something like the Remind app that schools use. People do tend to check texts.


I thought most places used remind me or group me? 


BrickbyBrick said:


> I barely read the reports. The providers are quick to give me verbal reports on my sons. I get calls in the middle of the day for anything out of the norm.
> 
> ETA: that is an awesome idea about an app. I hope we have developers on here who can take advantage.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 30, 2020)

@Leeda.the.Paladin 

 I don't know. I know it is in my district schools. Daycares are separate entities, I thought, so I don't know their practices. But if they don't, they should start using an app.


----------

